# big stripers



## tommsu1 (Jan 17, 2002)

The big stripers are finally here, IBSP is overloaded with them. I caught my first bass over 20 pounds, fish over 40 inches are the norm right now, get out there and fish. I also heard that the raritan bay is jumping with stripers.


----------



## GreaseTea (Jul 16, 2003)

I understand the big cows and blues are in at IBSP. I am going there early Sunday. What were you catching the stripers on and did you fish bayside at all?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings GreaseTea!

You usually can't go wrong with fresh surf clam, but the Raritan fish were keying in on fresh bunker chunks, too. However, if there are blues in the area, they'll usually get to the bunker before the stripers. Good luck, and post your report....


----------



## GreaseTea (Jul 16, 2003)

*IBSP Sunday 30th results*

We were on the beach at the very last access point on the island at 5am and fished until 7:30pm without one single bite. We tried fresh clams, bunkers, mullets, and I even casted poppers and hopkins spoon without a single bite. Bait robbed by crabs and mullets went untouched. I talked to a few overnighters and they said no bass at all. A woman next to me caught a 28" around 8am and that was the only fish caught all day. As far as I can see, rods were propped without any bend in them all day. I was at the same area early last November and I couldn't keep up with 2 rods in water. Bass at the time was banging the clams left and right. Hopefully you guys had better luck than I did. I'll probably target stripers at the Conowingo Dam this weekend.


----------



## tommsu1 (Jan 17, 2002)

sunday was horrible, we ended up playing catch because there was no action, only saw one bass caught and it was a short, i guess the bass are moving to the hudson, seems like a shorter season than last year


----------

